# My sweet 3 month old puppy eating and playing with first cucumber in her life :)



## Irinka (May 5, 2014)

Hello, everyone.:wave: I'd like to share the video of my sweet Adel, she is 3 month old. And she meets the first cucumber in her life!! So cute and adorable she is!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 

Ha Ha  Isn't it wonderful to see the world through their fresh eyes?
Congratulations on your beautiful pup


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

LOL! Love the video! Adorable puppy!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful pup. But now I have the cucumber song stuck in my head.


----------



## Irinka (May 5, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> Thanks for sharing. Beautiful pup. But now I have the cucumber song stuck in my head.



Oh Yeah! Very sticky song


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Cute and adorable is right! 

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------

